# Wheel or bathroom?



## julialeah33 (Jan 23, 2009)

My hedgie loves to run on his wheel for hours at a time.... but I guess during those hours he doesn't feel like getting off and going to his usual pooping spot in his igloo. Is there anyway to get him to stop going to the bathroom on his wheel? I feel like I have to clean it daily and it isn't fun!


----------



## Zalea (Sep 12, 2008)

Poopy wheels are a fact of life for hedgehog owners. When they get active and are moving quickly, they can't control the urge to go to the bathroom. Because of this, the wheel gets covered in poop almost any time they run. There's not much you can do about it.

You do have to clean the wheel daily. Depending on what kind of wheel it is makes it somewhat easier or more difficult. I have a flying saucer, so I just sit it in the bathtub so that the wheel part is facing up, spray it all over with a vinegar/water solution, and let it sit in the tub for a little bit before running water from the faucet over it. Practically cleans itself. Comfort wheels and bucket wheels are a little more difficult to clean. You can let them soak for a little bit then use a paper towel. Some people use the garden hose. Either way it normally doesn't take more than a few minutes.

The wheel is like a second litter pan. And they can't help it, so it's just something you have to adjust to doing daily.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yup, that's what hedgies do! :lol:


----------



## Aleshea (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry there is no way to stop this! I have two wheels to clean everyday but that's just part of the fun when you have a hedgie! Just think of how cute they are and it won't seen so bad...


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

don't feel bad..i have 8 wheels to clean every day and Nancy has wayyyy more


----------

